# Your faveourite celebrity hair styles



## Lucinda9999 (Jan 11, 2009)

What are your favourites?

I love Natalie Portman, when it is curly and straigh too. Vanessa Hudgens hair looks gorgeous all the time and I love curly high volume hair e.g. Alice eve (stater for 10 film)


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 11, 2009)

I love love Jessica Simpsons hair..
Long or short she looks so hot!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 11, 2009)

Ashley Tisdale: I loveee when its big & curly!





Carrie Underwood: I think she has the prettiest curled hair. Plus the color is way cute. I love it straight too.


----------



## kdemers1221 (Jan 25, 2009)

lauren conrads hair is always flawless. not to mention shes gorgeous.


----------



## Xtina007 (Jan 26, 2009)

Cheryl Cole's hair


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 26, 2009)

i tend to like jessica simpson's hair the best 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but as a blonde, i guess i am partial


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jan 26, 2009)

My new favourite is Kristin Stewart and not because I happen to love Twilight.
Her haircut is very basic but it looks natural, like she didn't spend hours on it but what I love most is that she seems to be able to pull of any color and still look gorgeous.

Hilary Duff when she's a brunette.
Megan Fox, who's hair always looks great.
Becki Newton.
Christina Aguilera even if I don't understand how she gets hers so blonde and healthy looking.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 27, 2009)

Victoria Beckham
Britney Spears


----------



## 2sweet (Jan 28, 2009)

I love Jessica's hair in that picture where it's long. It looks so pretty and voluminous, love the side-swept bangs too!


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Jan 31, 2009)

Cheryl cole always has lovely hair & I really liked her cleopatra style!


----------

